# Brittany Pup



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

If anyone is looking for a Brit pup a friend has 1 male left. He is 11 weeks old registered Liver / Roan. Both parents are good hunters. I have a female from the litter and she loves to point on the wing, and is progressing well! $325.00


----------



## Snag06 (Mar 24, 2006)

he is sold


----------



## zamoyer (May 24, 2004)

looks more like an English Springer Spaniel and not a Brittney


----------

